# Entendiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small en los altavoces



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2012)

Buenas! Les traigo un trabajo que escribí hace un tiempo por motivos "personales", pero que nunca publiqué y que creo que va a ser de interés para muchos: se trata de entender que significan los parámetros Thiele-Small en los parlantes y que uso podemos darle sin entrar en la complejidades de cálculo o en el uso del WinISD.
Quiero aclararles que, por fuerza, este artículo tiene varias partes con un contenido matemático algo avanzado, pero que he tratado de simplificar al máximo mediante las explicaciones que tiene cada ecuación. Espero que les sea de utilidad...


*Entendiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small en los altavoces*​ 
 En este artículo vamos a analizar de donde provienen los parámetros Thiele-Small que aparecen en la mayor parte de los datasheets de los altavoces, y también vamos a tratar de entender que significan y cual información puede obtenerse rápidamente por simple análisis de los mismos.

  Los parámetros Thiele-Small (T/S) son un conjunto de valores que caracterizan el comportamiento de los altavoces bajo condiciones de señal débil (pequeños movimientos del cono del altavoz para asegurar comportamiento _lineal_) y en baja frecuencia, entendiéndose por baja frecuencia a aquella frecuencia en la que se cumple que la relación entre la longitud de onda de la señal irradiada (λ) y el diámetro del altavoz (d) es mucho mayor que 1, es decir: (*λ / d) >>>1*, o lo que es lo mismo, aquella frecuencia cuya longitud de onda es mucho mayor que el diámetro del altavoz.

  Estos parámetros fueron inicialmente estudiados por Neville Thiele, pero fué Richard Small, quien durante su tesis doctoral en la  Universidad de Sydney, los expuso tal como hoy los conocemos  publicándolos en un paper de las IEEE Transactions on Audio and Electroacustics, volumen AU-19 (Diciembre de 1971) denominado “Direct-Radiator Loudspeaker System Analysis".


*Origen de los parámetros T/S*

Los parámetros T/S nacen de la necesidad de encontrar un modelo matemático capaz de representar el comportamiento eléctrico, mecánico y acústico de los altavoces, que hasta el momento se desconocía. La idea de Small y sus predecesores fue tratar de encontrar un modelo matemático que fuera simple de analizar, tal como sucede con los modelos eléctricos, pero que a la vez pudiera representar todos los parámetros que intervenían en el complejo funcionamiento electromecánico de un altavoz.

  En este artículo no vamos a detallar todos los pasos necesarios para llegar al modelo en cuestión, ya que existe gran cantidad de bibliografía y referencias que los tratan en detalle, sino que vamos a presentar el modelo final en la siguiente figura, que reúne todos los componentes electro-magnéticos y magneto-acústicos que participan en la emisión del sonido.
​  Este modelo es relativamente complejo de analizar si lo consideramos sobre todo el rango de frecuencias a las que opera un altavoz (para el detalle de cada parámetro remitimos al lector al trabajo de Small mencionado al comienzo). Sin embargo, es factible simplificar el estudio si nos remitimos, en primera instancia, al extremo de baja frecuencia y consideramos el altavoz ubicado en un baffle infinito (para imaginar esto, suponga que el altavoz está ubicado al centro de la pared que divide dos grandes habitaciones). En este caso, el modelo queda reducido a:
​  En este nuevo modelo resultante, se han despreciado todos los elementos que aportan poco efecto en el rango de frecuencias considerado, y se han unificado todas las masas acústicas que participan en el proceso (estas son las masas del conjunto cono+bobina móvil y las masas que representan la carga de aire en las caras del cono). En resumen, los parámetros de este modelo mas simple son:


*RAT:* Resistencia acústica que representa las pérdidas del conjunto mecánico y eléctrico del altavoz.
*MAS:* Masa acústica del cono (y bobina) incluyendo la carga de aire adyacente al cono.
*CAS:* Compliancia acústica de la suspensión del altavoz (que tan “extensible” es, acústicamente, la suspensión del altavoz)
*B:* Densidad de flujo magnético en el espacio de aire donde se desplaza la bobina.
*l:* Longitud de la bobina dentro del campo magnético.
*SD:* Área de proyección efectiva del cono del altavoz.
*RE:* Resistencia eléctrica de la bobina del altavoz.
*eg* y *Rg*: Representan la tensión provista por la fuente de excitación y la resistencia interna de la misma, respectivamente.
                        Si analizamos este esquema, podemos encontrar el valor de UO, que resulta:
​
Donde GS es la función de transferencia de los componentes “pasivos” en el sistema, y vale:
*Ec. 1*​   Si bien esta última ecuación en el dominio de Laplace caracteriza completamente el comportamiento de un altavoz en baffle infinito a bajas frecuencias, tiene el problema de que los parámetros RAT, MAS y CAS son difíciles de medir, y por ende, de escasa utilidad práctica. Para solucionar este problema se recurre a establecer un modelo análogo eléctrico equivalente del modelo anterior (ver Referencia 2) cuyos parámetros pueden derivarse unos de otros, con la fundamental ventaja de que este nuevo modelo permite calcular los parámetros por mediciones eléctricas directas sobre la bobina del altavoz, cuyo terminales están expuestos ya que es donde luego se conectará el amplificador que lo va a excitar. Este nuevo modelo equivalente es el que se muestra en la siguiente figura:
​  y los parámetros de este modelo son:


*CMES*: Capacidad eléctrica debida a las masas del modelo anterior.
*LCES*: Inductancia eléctrica debido a la compliancia de la suspensión del altavoz.
*RES*: Resistencia eléctrica debida a las pérdidas en la suspensión del altavoz.
         El circuito eléctrico de este último modelo es bastante simple de analizar, ya que constituye un tradicional circuito RLC resonante en alguna frecuencia ωS=2πfS, y que tiene una constante de tiempo TS definida por:
​  En este contexto, es posible calcular los factores de calidad (Q) del sistema resonante en presencia de cada resistencia (RE y RES) por separado, de donde se obtienen:
​  y
*Ec. 2*​  Aunque ambos factores de calidad se expresan por separado, es mas común utilizar el factor de calidad total del altavoz (QTS) que vale:
​  También es posible expresar la compliancia de la suspensión del cono del altavoz en unidades de volumen, que resultan mas manejables y fácilmente medibles. De esta forma es posible obtener:
​  Finalmente, en base a las ecuaciones anteriores, tenemos los conocidos parámetros de Thiele-Small cuyo significados son:

*fS - *Frecuencia de resonancia del sistema móvil del altavoz,   que normalmente se define para un altavoz en espacio libre o con un tipo de   baffle específico (por lo general infinito).
*QMS -* Relación entre la resistencia eléctrica equivalente a la   resistencia friccional del altavoz (pérdidas por fricción) y la reactancia al   movimiento reflejada a fS.
*QES -* Relación entre la resistencia eléctrica de la bobina del altavoz   y la reactancia al movimiento reflejada a fS..
*QTS -* Factor de calidad total del altavoz, evaluado en fS.
*VAS - *Compliancia acústica de la suspensión del altavoz   expresada como un volumen de aire.
         Usando ahora los parámetros T/S arriba descriptos, es posible reescribir la *Ec. 1*, quedando:
​  Esta ultima ecuación es la función de transferencia de un altavoz en un baffle infinito, y puede apreciarse claramente que es la misma función de respuesta de un *filtro pasa-altos* de segundo orden. Esta es la explicación “matemática” de por qué todo altavoz tiene un límite en la frecuencia mínima que es capaz de reproducir reproducir.


*Y qué significan estos parámetros en el uso práctico cotidiano?*

Si bien hemos analizado rápidamente la procedencia y significado de los parámetros T/S, lo hemos hecho desde un punto de vista mayormente matemático y físico/eléctrico, pero para aquellos no formados en estas ciencias es probable que las explicaciones anteriores no contengan demasiado significado.

Por lo expuesto, ahora vamos a intentar llevar estos parámetros a consideraciones “mas terrenales”, tratando de explicar algunas utilidades que pueden dárseles en una apreciación a simple vista. Sin embargo, debemos aclarar que los parámetros T/S son herramientas de descripción y diseño, y dado que encierran una elevada dependencia con las variables eléctricas y acústicas del altavoz, un análisis de los mismos realizado de forma superficial puede inducir a conclusiones seriamente erróneas.

Sin entrar en mayores detalles matemáticos, analizaremos cada uno de los parámetros T/S:

  En primera instancia tenemos a *fS*, la frecuencia de resonancia en espacio libre o baffle infinito. El valor de fS nos proporciona una aproximación muy cercana a la frecuencia de corte inferior del altavoz, o tal como dijimos anteriormente, *fS *es (aproximadamente) la mínima frecuencia que el altavoz puede reproducir, y como tal, es un parámetro de importancia al seleccionarlo.

Luego tenemos a *QMS *y *QES*, los factores de calidad mecánico y eléctrico respectivamente. Estos parámetros no proporcionan mucha información en sí mismos, pero existe otro parámetro denominado _Producto Eficiencia por Ancho de Banda_ (EBP) que puede determinarse a partir de los anteriores usando la siguiente ecuación:
*EBP= fS / QES*​  El valor de EBP dá una *sugerencia* respecto al tipo de caja en la que _debiera_ usarse el altavoz. En general, si EBP<50, el altavoz debería utilizarse en una caja cerrada. Si EBP>90, debería emplearse en una caja bass-reflex. Por último, si 50<EBP<90 indica que el altavoz puede ser utilizado en cualquier tipo de caja (cerrada o bass-reflex).

Debemos recordar que el valor de EBP solo provee una “recomendación”, pero de ninguna manera es determinante del tipo de caja a emplear, la que debería ser completamente diseñada y evaluada para tener una aproximación real del resultado final a obtener.

Si repasamos la ecuación que determina el valor de *QES *(Ec. 2), resulta evidente que el valor de este es _inversamente proporcional_ al valor de *B* (la densidad magnética en el gap donde se desplaza la bobina del altavoz), por lo que a medida que aumenta el poder magnético del motor del altavoz disminuye el valor de QES, asumiendo que se mantienen invariables los otros parámetros. Este es un resultado importante, ya que permite evaluar en cierta medida la calidad de un altavoz: Si el QES es alto (superior a 1.0) y el imán _parece_ poderoso, todo indica que la calidad de ese imán no es muy buena, o al menos que no es el adecuado para ese altavoz….y esto es típico de altavoces de bajo costo.

También tenemos a *QTS*, que es el factor de calidad total del altavoz, y del que podemos obtener bastante información interesante. El principal análisis que puede hacerse a partir de QTS es la forma de la curva de respuesta en frecuencia del altavoz. El siguiente gráfico muestra la forma de esta curva (normalizada a la frecuencia de resonancia) para diferentes valores de QTS:
​  Claramente puede observarse que, si consideramos que los otros parámetros se mantienen sin cambios, a medida que aumenta el valor de QTS se obtiene una menor frecuencia de corte del altavoz (obsérvese el desplazamiento a la izquierda del punto de cruce a -3dB). El problema es que esto se logra a expensas de un “refuerzo” sonoro en las inmediaciones de la frecuencia de resonancia, por lo que esas frecuencias sonarán “mas fuerte” que las restantes, aún con igual nivel de excitación del altavoz.

Los altavoces relativamente pequeños y económicos suelen tener valores de QTS relativamente elevados, que se encuentran entre 1.2 y 2.0, lo que les permite lograr “sonoridad” en frecuencias relativamente bajas aún cuando no están capacitados para hacerlo. Como contraparte, los altavoces de cierta calidad tienen un QTS comprendido entre 0.35 y1.0, y si bien no logran llegar a reproducir frecuencias tan bajas, tienen una respuesta general mucho mas “plana”, y esto les permite reproducir los sonidos tal cual le son enviados por el amplificador, sin refuerzo o cambio de ningún tipo.

Por último, tenemos el *VAS *o volumen de aire equivalente a la compliancia de la suspensión del altavoz. Lo que el VAS indica es que tan blanda o dura resulta la suspensión del altavoz. Un VAS “elevado” indica una suspensión blanda o elástica, mientras que un VAS pequeño indica una suspensión dura o poco elástica. La elasticidad de la suspensión (y por ende el VAS) es de escaso interés práctico, pero debe destacarse que su valor está relacionado directamente con el volumen final de la caja y con la sensibilidad del altavoz.
*

Conclusiones*

Si bien se han descripto y analizado los parámetros T/S de los altavoces, y se han mostrado algunas conclusiones preliminares que son factibles de obtener a partir de ellos, se debe resaltar la importancia que tienen para el diseño de cajas (baffles), ya que con el uso de los parámetros T/S podremos definir la respuesta en frecuencia del conjunto altavoz+caja y así obtener un diseño que nos permita lograr los mejores resultados de los altavoces de los que dispongamos.


*Referencias*

1.      Direct Radiador Loudspeaker System Analysis - Small, R. – IEEE Transactions on Audio and Electroacoustics – Vol AU-19 (1971).
  2.      Electroacústica: Altavoces y Micrófonos - Pueo Ortega, B. y Romá Romero, M. – Pearson/Prentice Hall (2003)


----------



## lincesur (Jun 14, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu gran trabajo
un saludo


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 14, 2012)

Si bien ya te lo había dicho antes (un pajarito me había mostrado el post  ) te lo vuelvo a repetir:     

Nota para todo el mundo:

Esto que subió Ezavalla es el inicio para la comprensión PROFUNDA de como funciona un transductor y las variables en juego, y dejar de simplemente "cargar valores en WINisd" si bien al principio es difícil de tragar, les recomiendo que lo lean muy tranquilos, y cuando terminen, esperen una hora y lo vuelvan a leer, es muy revelador.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2012)

:buenpost:        .​


----------



## Quercus (Jun 14, 2012)

Excelente aporte ezavalla, para los que queremos saber algo mas… sobre altavoces y su desempeño.
  Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 14, 2012)

Excelente , Profe ! 
Ademas de lo genios que fueron T/S ... su presentacion es lo mas claro que he visto . A su nivel .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2012)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios! Y espero que le sea de utilidad a muchos... y aunque no encontré ninguna forma de librarme de la matemática , espero que quede mas o menos claro cuales son las relaciones que hay que observar.


----------



## nachoti (Jun 16, 2012)

Muchas gracias Profe...

Muy ilustrativo su aporte, así vamos entendiendo cómo es que llega el agua al molino...


----------



## detrakx (Jun 19, 2012)

Muy bueno Ez, seria buena idea que fusionen este post, con el post que enseña a medir los parametros T/S. 
De esa manera tendriamos, la teoria y la practica en el mismo.
Que la fuerza electromecanimagneticoacustica los acompañe.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 19, 2012)

Eduardo, simple, preciso, didactico, pedagogico, APB, ......como dicen mis amigos Uruguayos :

" Impecable !!!! " 

Felicitaciones !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Me gustó mucho Eduardo  y resulta amigable de leer-entender  

Saludos !


----------



## atico5007 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Por último, tenemos el VAS o volumen de aire equivalente a la compliancia de la suspensión del altavoz. Lo que el VAS indica es que tan blanda o dura resulta la suspensión del altavoz. Un VAS “elevado” indica una suspensión blanda o elástica, mientras que un VAS pequeño indica una suspensión dura o poco elástica. La elasticidad de la suspensión (y por ende el VAS) es de escaso interés práctico, pero debe destacarse que su valor está relacionado directamente con el volumen final de la caja y con la sensibilidad del altavoz.



Pregunto: no tiene utilidad practica? Si no quiero perder rendimiento, no puedo achicar mucho el gabinete.
Por lo que me parece que del VAS  depende cuanta madera, tornillos y cola, ademas de el tamaño del flete debo calcular , digo , por ahí estoy equivocado. 
Me gustaría que por favor me des una mano ahí. Si a un bass reflex lo quiero sintonizar digamos a 30 hz y el VAS del parlante me da 300 litros y le hago un gabinete de 100 litros, y el port lo calcúlo para esa frecuencia, no estaré perdiendo sensibilidad o mejor dicho SPL ? Por ahí entendí mal a las leyes de hierro de Hoffman : extensión en bajos, tamaño de caja y SPL ...
Por otro lado muchas gracias por el post! Genial! 
  ( pregunto porque compre unos Leea's COX 152 B y mida como mida me da un VAS de 600 litros! Y me tiene acobardado la idea de empezar a hacer algo, ya que son de 25 W y no quisiera hacer unas cajas que me resulten "mudas o sordas" )
Saludos
Pd: vengo flojo en mediciones, por ahí hago algo mal pero la pregunta sigue valida de todos modos.
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 15, 2012)

atico:
TIENE utilidad practica... nada menos que define junto con Qts el tamaño de la caja !!
Fijate las formulas o usa el WinIsd que te calcula la caja . 
Por otra parte los LEEA solian tener volumenes de caja grandes , no se ese modelo en particular . Pero no es el unico parametro que importa.
Ademas , el modelo T/S admite diversos "Alignments"  con diversas respuestas y caracteristicas . Los volumenes varian mucho de uno a otro . No necesariamente se pierde rendimiento.


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 4, 2012)

Buenas noches EZ. quizas llego un poco tarde pero recien encuentro este post. Me refresco algunos recuerdos vagos que tenia del secundario, de la facu y de algunos datos leidos por ahi. Mis mas gratas felicitaciones por su buena onda y su accesibilidad en la comunicacion.  un saludo sergio.


----------



## Maxfire (Sep 21, 2012)

Tema entendido. Muchas gracias.

Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2014)

Leyendo por la web encontré este sitio que tiene algo de información "util" sobre el uso directo de un par de parámetros T/S (*fs* y *Qts*): http://www.loudspeakersplus.com/choosing_the_correct_speaker.html

Tengan en cuenta que el planteo que realizan es un poco mas aplicable a baffles PA (sonido profesional) que a baffles HiFi, pero de todas maneras pueden ser referencias de utilidad para varios.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 26, 2014)

Zoidberg, me ha quedado una duda, tengo unos parlantes midbass de bajo presupuesto los cuales ,es de esperar tienen un QTS alto de 0.9, debido a su alto QES de 1.073, aunque tengan un imán que parece robusto. Como el QES es inversamente proporcional a la fuerza magnética, yo podría tratar de magnetizar el imán de ferrita? es posible magnetizarlo? o también se debe tener en cuenta la calidad de la bobina?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2014)

Si vas a intentar magnetizar el iman te va a costar mas el collar que el perro.
Fijate en ML que suelen vender imanes de neodimio y fijate si es posible agregarlos para modificar el B del parlante.
Yo no le veo mucho futuro a la idea, pero por lo que cuesta probar.....


----------



## juliangp (Dic 26, 2014)

Por lo que vi en un video en el que construían en un subwoofer, lo ponen en una máquina al parlante completo y trabajo hecho. La poca fuerza del imán de los parlantes baratos se deberá a que no lo ponen durante suficiente tiempo en esa máquina?
 Yo tampoco creo que resulte mucho, pero quien dice que no le pueda bajar un poco QTS 
 Lo del imán de neodimio es solo pegarlo y dejarlo un tiempo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2014)

Nop. Es dejarlos puestos en forma permanente para reforzar el iman original.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 26, 2014)

Gracias Zoidberg! Siempre muy sabio, aviso sobre alguna novedad


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 11, 2018)

Me doy cuenta que nunca escribí aquí para agradecerte la nota, Eza. Realmente, excelente y muy útil   MUY bien explicada, siendo que es un tema extenso y complejo.
Siempre vuelvo a leerla, como recomendaron por ahí. 

Sí agrego, aunque ya alguien lo puso, que el valor práctico del VAS sí que es muy importante... Casi diría fundamental. No es lo mismo lograr una determinada respuesta con 30 litros que con 200, definitivamente el espacio que ocupe el bafle es determinante en casi todos los casos para decidir si es viable o no. 

Un gran saludo. 
Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2018)

NEO101 dijo:


> Sí agrego, aunque ya alguien lo puso, que el valor práctico del VAS sí que es muy importante... Casi diría fundamental


Es casi fundamental *en los cálculos*, pero no te dice nada por sí mismo salvo que la suspensión del parlante es blanda o dura. A eso se refiere con la "importancia".


----------

